# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Being bullied daily

## ians

it turns out that my wife is being bullied for 3 years now, for 3 different accounts which are not even in her name.

She has decided to change cellphone as you cannot handle the calls and sms day and night, we are going to keep the phone active to to keep records of all this abuse/harassment/bullying what you want to call it.

Surely people have some sort of legal action they can take against this company MBD legal

you just scratch a little and there pages of it.

https://www.news24.com/MyNews24/MBD-...eware-20141029

https://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/...-%28Pty%29-Ltd


https://www.complaintsboard.com/byco...s-a248125.html

https://www.complaintsboard.com/byco...s-a248125.html

IT seems not only 

Virgin active sa but 

Mr Price 

Cell C 

Truworths clothing 

etc are selling your personal details to this company 


People say just block the number, what you dont realize is it it seems it doenst stop there. The question you should be asking is how do suddenly the sms spam start...are they selling your info to other companies.

Just because you might have lost your job or got into a financial difficulties it gives the company the right to sell your personal information?

As in my case i havent even defaulted on an account to Virgin active sa, yet they still sold my details to MBD legal and i have no claim other than a oops we sorry. I have noticed they are stalling with the official apology from both Virgin active sa and MBD legal and blocked me and all my comments on their facebook page, they must have realized i am not going to roll over and play dead.

You think by blocking the number it solves the problem and they go away.

The call centres have a system in place to detect block numbers, you will notice if you dont say hello when you answer the call it just goes dead. They have a rolling number system it locks out the number and rolls to the next number and your phone will ring again.

The bottom line here is if my wife or i had defaulted on any of these accounts fair enough we should suffer this ruthless bully tatics, but neither one of us have yet we are being subjected to this bombardment or calls and spam sms.

I need help to stop this criminals from bullying other like us.

----------


## ians

Carte blanche

SABC ... speak out 

ECR consumer watch 

any others i could contact to try get to the bottom of this? The only catch is i do believe they would be scared to tackle this due the fact that MBD legal is an lawyer firm and they must have crossed all the T's and dotted all the i's. Which is why they are getting away with it.

----------


## HR Solutions

So it's both of you ?
How many debts do u have ?

----------


## ians

My account with virgin active was paid through discovery vitality.

It seems Virgin active SA  sold my number in error. Thank goodness i have only been harassed for 4 months. I put a stop to it by being ruthless with my attack of them on their facebook page, which they have now blocked all communication and chosen not to send the apology in writing as they know they are guilty and it would just add fuel against them. They did acknowledge the error and contacted MBD legal.

IT seems that when my wife signed up for her cellphone 3 years ago...yip 3 YEARS IT HAS BEEN GOING ON , Vodocom gave her a recycled number, the person who had the number before her ran up debt and dumped his contract. This is also the joke, the person they are looking for a is a male, yet every time she answers the phone and tells them she is not the person they are looking they keep phone. She has recently replace the cellphone contract and changed her number, we have kept the other phone on silent in the cupboard to keep record of all the sms and missed calls from MBD which still continues all day, even though nobody answers the phone.

After actually experiencing this bullying i can can just imagine what it must feel like for people who are in a difficult situation, maybe they have lost their job or hit by the bad economy, what ever. Does that give these people the right to put more stress on their lives, no wonder people commit suicide. You want to see the log we have kept...page of page after page after of missed calls and sms all day and night.

----------


## ians

> So it's both of you ?
> How many debts do u have ?


the calls are not for me or my wife, i have explained how i believe this bullying came about.

----------


## ians

So what do i want out of all this wasted time.

A simple solution for everyone experiencing this bully tatics,  A way to put an end to it, especially if you are not the guilty party or ended up with a recycled Vodocom numbers. 

Even if you are guilty, surely there must be some limit to the harassment, time of day and to what extent they can keep passing on your personal and confidential information. It seems it is like open the flood gates for everyone if you get into a financial situation. 

If i could get my hands on all 4 of the directors at MBD legal personal cellphone number, that would be the first prize. If anyone thinks the way i carried on, on Facebook was bad, let me get my hands on these F%^&* cellphone numbers.

----------


## ians

Got a message from a person who indicated that this company has been harassing her 5 years, come on surely not.

It seems people take out contracts, run up debt then them dump the sim card, then apparently Vodocom sells the number to the next sucker who takes out a contract  and they inherit all the problem of the previous person.

DONT GET A VODOCOM RECYCLED NUMBER.

At what point do you decide enough is enough and unload the sim card.

----------


## Dave A

Are Vodacom the only ones who recycle numbers?

----------


## IanF

> Are Vodacom the only ones who recycle numbers?


I got a MTN sim to use for Afrihost data on a dual sim phone. My solution was to forward all calls on that sim to the MTN mailbox setup number. For sms I just ignore them and try and block without much success. I see one of the previous owners Game account is getting out of hand.
How do you get a new SIM which doesn't have a recycled number?

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Are Vodacom the only ones who recycle numbers?


No, all networks do.

MTN and Vodacom does it more often, bigger players. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

